# somet to do...



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Got up to 716


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

1022 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to spend ages on this at work  not as good as I used to be 2545 still I am at work tomorrow I might get a bit better :wink:


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! thats gonna take some beatin...here goes


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Only 911 for me


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

1557 for me!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

1794 on first go but then got bored.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

988.
Something up with my chopper, grey smoke pumping out of its arse and it sounds a bit rough.

Si


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just had another go 4940


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

you sure yellow TT? Thats some score!..not that I'm disbelieving you .. you understand.....how long did that take?!....I'll have to take flight again...jeez this back to work is killing me! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Captain Moonlight said:


> you sure yellow TT? Thats some score!..not that I'm disbelieving you .. you understand.....how long did that take?!....I'll have to take flight again...jeez this back to work is killing me! :lol:


Even easier when you are half cut 5699


----------

